# Tuscany Wine Walk Today



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)

To celebrate the third year anniversary of OAKMONT where I live there will be from 1 PM to 4 PM a Tuscany Wine Walk Theme with hors-d'oeuvres, music and featured wines from local vineyards. I will post pictures later today.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

omg! I want to live there! Fun! Yes, photos please


----------



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2018)

Sounds like fun Lon, nice place where you live, lucky man!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2018)

The only reason I can't join you is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$...Good for you Lon..


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like fun Lon, nice place where you live, lucky man!


I agree!  Looks like fun!!


----------

